# Serrasalmus Id



## advan414 (Jun 23, 2010)

Just wondering what type of serrasalmus. It was labeled something I never heard "serrasalmus sersoiltus" I was like WTF. I don't think they meant serrasaltus either.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus serrulatus. Hard to say for sure.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Visit opefe.com you can look it up there.


----------



## advan414 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah I know its hard to identify at this size and pic quality. I been on opefe for the past few hours reading. Oh and I guess the label was striolatus... so maybe scapularis? Im thinking eigenmanni the label says grows to 6" but I don't know how much of that label I can trust. Ill get more pics he looks happy in his new home. Not shy at all. Already hand feeding.


----------



## advan414 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah I know its hard to identify at this size and pic quality. I been on opefe for the past few hours reading. Oh and I guess the label was striolatus... so maybe scapularis? Im thinking eigenmanni the label says grows to 6" but I don't know how much of that label I can trust. Ill get more pics he looks happy in his new home. Not shy at all. Already hand feeding.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

advan414 said:


> Yeah I know its hard to identify at this size and pic quality. I been on opefe for the past few hours reading. Oh and I guess the label was striolatus... so maybe scapularis? Im thinking eigenmanni the label says grows to 6" but I don't know how much of that label I can trust. Ill get more pics he looks happy in his new home. Not shy at all. Already hand feeding.


Scapularis is a synonymous with striolatus. Let it grow out more. If its S eigenmanni or serrulatus the changes will be apparant.


----------



## advan414 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah he's a little over an inch maybe inch and a half. He just chills in front of the powerhead.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

advan414 said:


> Yeah he's a little over an inch maybe inch and a half. He just chills in front of the powerhead.


These young ones are difficult to ID as many times I've seen them at that size. So similar to S rhombeus.

What I can say just by looking at it in this photo. Wouldnt be surprised if it was.


----------



## advan414 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah prob a rhom. Label also said black piranha. Eyes have a red ring forming. The species name on the label got me second guessing. Either way I love this fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

advan414 said:


> Yeah prob a rhom. Label also said black piranha. Eyes have a red ring forming. The species name on the label got me second guessing. Either way I love this fish.


Dealers will toss in a common name that really in truth has no value in ID's. Eye color has no value except to ID certain adult specimens..Take care if it. It is a nice specimen.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Keep us updated with new pics once it's grown a little bigger mate, very curious what it turns out to be








I've seen the combination of "striolatus" and "black" before, think it was a UK importer who used that combination. Small ones are already hard to ID, but using of those common names only makes it more confusing


----------



## advan414 (Jun 23, 2010)

For sure ill keep updating. I haven't taken pictures of my piranha, but ill be sure to have pics of this guy growing up.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

nice looking fish either way


----------

